# John Wayne Shooting Bicyclist



## rocketman (May 17, 2016)

Go to You tube or Google and type, (John Wayne shooting bicyclist). Its a minute and thirteen second video of another side of the duke..................


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

the 2nd amendment opponents went ape on many bicycle boards - I'm suspecting this will go over well here.
I don't find it particularly funny (mostly because of the evident pain), but if my suspicion is correct, it's a good thing.

the most curious opposition was "this will give bad ideas to the bike haters" 
(same people probably go to Tarantino movies)


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## rocketman (May 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> the 2nd amendment opponents went ape on many bicycle boards - I'm suspecting this will go over well here.
> I don't find it particularly funny (mostly because of the evident pain), but if my suspicion is correct, it's a good thing.
> 
> the most curious opposition was "this will give bad ideas to the bike haters"
> (same people probably go to Tarantino movies)



Awesome rifle


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 17, 2016)

This is the first thing I think of whenever i hear "John Wayne".


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

thanks, seriously - it's nice, but this is awesome - a .22 and I can hit a dime at 75 yds after a pair to adjust windage and elevation.  


 




(the .357 Model 73 groups a couple of inches at 100 yds)


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 17, 2016)

THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2016)

He was a pretty good shot.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2016)

I dont think John Wayne liked men who wear Spandex. Lucky he didnt see Dave.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2016)

vincev said:


> I dont think John Wayne liked men who wear Spandex. Lucky he didnt see Dave.




I heard he was also a racist. Cali just smashed out a John Wayne Day because of what he said in an old interview. Never did like his movies, can't act and SOS in every one.


----------



## DonChristie (May 17, 2016)

That was awesome! Ha! I love the Duke even more! Nice shot!


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



Funniest damn post you have ever did...good job Mikey!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 17, 2016)

I like Tarantino movies


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

I do, too.  They're Japanese cartoons for grownups (I have the complete set Four Rooms, Deathproof - filmed in Austin and the hill country, True Romance, Jackie Brown, and everything since)  he filmed Jackie Brown around the soundtrack to Coffey to put the fluid motion into every move she made.


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2016)

a little off topic but still John Wayne this is me and my sister with him around 1958-9 on Catalina Island, check out my Huckleberry Hound sweatshirt.


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I like Tarantino movies



I like some Tarantino movies too, but sometimes it seems like he's trying too hard. Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Jackie Brown*. maybe he was trying too hard in those too, but he sure pulled it off.

*not trying too hard, but I liked it.


----------



## rocketman (May 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> thanks, seriously - it's nice, but this is awesome - a .22 and I can hit a dime at 75 yds after a pair to adjust windage and elevation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the ladder peep....................


----------



## Metacortex (May 17, 2016)

Possibly the best Western ever:


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

rocketman said:


> love the ladder peep....................



thanks, it has a variable aperture eye cup to optimize depth of field v. available light. and a spirit level clip on the globe - the level clip was made for me by MVA and I use their globe sight inserts.
I replaced the buckhorn with a folding Marble's rear.  The Creedmoor (vernier) tang sight was made by Uberti.



Here's the sight image with my favorite front globe insert



My daughter's Henry H001 is a tack-driver, too, and probably the best buy ever in a firearm.



with a peep sight



these are the 50-yd pairs from first sighting in the peep on her Henry - 4 and 5 are connected pairs, and 6 is the same hole.




no squirrel is safe


----------



## Gasbag (May 18, 2016)

Pfffft, only one yellow jersey out of the bunch, not much of a trophy hunter


----------



## the2finger (May 18, 2016)

Might as well be living Cuba if you don't' love John Wayne. Great video


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

The Cowboys is his best movie (though McClintock is always fun).

they know their bicycles in Cuba


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

I've rang my bell at big bucks crossing my path when I was rolling over 30 mph.  They stop dead in their tracks.  
People laugh at me when I ring my bell at squirrels, but they're the most dangerous animal on the road.  
They can't see your spokes and will try to run through your front wheel.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 18, 2016)

Love John Wayne, but the video was really stupid.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> The Cowboys is his best movie (though McClintock is always fun).



I can't believe I left this out


 
3 Godfathers - a Christmas movie - we watch this every Christmas.


----------

